# Aragorn in Moria



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jun 8, 2004)

From _The Lord of the Rings_, "A Journey in the Dark"


> "I too once passed the Dimrill Gate," said Aragorn quietly; "but though I also came out again, the memory is very evil. I do not wish to enter Moria a second time."



When did Aragorn enter Moria the first time, and why would he have done so?


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Jun 8, 2004)

He was a well travelled Ranger. He could have been on a mission for Gandalf.


----------



## Maeglin (Jun 8, 2004)

Appendix B simply says that in the years 2957-2980 Aragorn undertook his great errantries and journeys, nothing more. I would assume, however, that Aragorn may have been doing the dwarves a favor, checking to see how badly infested Moria was with orcs.


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 9, 2004)

The Dwarves didn't know about the Ork situtation. Balin drove away some of them and was latter driven out. Whether or not Balin was alive was unknown the Dwarves of Erebor. So any report by Aragorn would have confirmed any possiblities on the existence of Orks or whatever in Moria. Aragron doesn't really have much to do with the Dwarves. That's not to say he never interacted with them, just that he did not know them that well. It is most likely that he had to cross Moria in some journey or another and that that he couldn't pass over the mountain pass and he was short of time.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm not sure when Aragorn first went to Moria. Most likely, he was on some errand.


----------



## Melian_the_Maya (Jun 10, 2004)

Aragorn has been to Gondor before and it might be that circumstances had forced him to use the Moria road for his return. And then, he had to hunt for Gollum, didn't he? He might have chosen coming that way with his captive... although I doubt this last possibility - going with a squealing, fighting Gollum as his prisoner would have been a bad move.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jun 10, 2004)

Melian_the_Maya said:


> Aragorn has been to Gondor before and it might be that circumstances had forced him to use the Moria road for his return. And then, he had to hunt for Gollum, didn't he? He might have chosen coming that way with his captive... although I doubt this last possibility - going with a squealing, fighting Gollum as his prisoner would have been a bad move.



According to "The Hunt for the Ring" in _Unfinished Tales_, Aragorn avoided Moria and Dimrill Dale on his journey from Emyn Muil to the Woodland Realm with Gollum in tow.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 10, 2004)

Interesting. I didn't know that.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 12, 2004)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> According to "The Hunt for the Ring" in _Unfinished Tales_, Aragorn avoided Moria and Dimrill Dale on his journey from Emyn Muil to the Woodland Realm with Gollum in tow.


Probably because he'd been there before, and'd be incredibly reluctant to go back. I assume it's just the willing suspension of disbelief that we have to go with, and that there isn't really an exact date or purpose for him going in there. Tolkien probably just wanted to show a few things about Aragorn and about Moria... 

-Aragorn's fairly well traveled and knows the lands of Middle Earth as well as anyone.

-The two main leaders of the Fellowship are both reluctant to go into Moria, perhaps because of fear?

I think you're looking too much into this line... It's not really that pivitol why or when Aragorn had been in Moria, or what happened when he was in there that scared him away. The line was just put in to show us, the readers, that Moria must be extremely treacherous if both Gandalf and Aragorn are reluctant to go in.


----------



## King Aragorn (Jun 12, 2004)

Hmmm. I'd never thought of that.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 21, 2004)

Why do people climb mountains? Because they are there. 


A younger, more impetuous Aragorn setting out to learn all there is to be learned about Middle Earth. . .given the choice between the ways from one side of Middle Earth to another. . .and assuming that he goes from one side of Middle Earth to another a few times in his life time, I see him more as the type who would try a different route each time, purely for the experience. 

I see him under-estimating the evil and fear of Moria but not turning back because he is a Isildur's heir, and Isildur's heir does not turn back. 

Aragorn journey's partly for the sake of journeying in his early days. . .but not all those who wonder are lost.

Isn't that the basic idea behind errant leave? Wonder around. Do brave things. Come back. Marry the girl.


----------

